
Google Cloud Storage is $1.20/TB/month for single-region/archive-class - gw5815
https://cloud.google.com/storage/pricing#storage-pricing
======
NonEUCitizen
"Network usage charges apply when object data or object metadata is read from
your Cloud Storage buckets."

